# XP Cannot Join into Domain Controller



## marcusg517 (Mar 27, 2008)

Please help.

I have a windows 2003 domain server.

Name: pri-server.motormall.com
IP Address: 192.168.0.2

NetDiag: All Okay/No Errors
DCDiag: All OkayNo Errors
DNSLint: All Okay


----------



## Nuwan (Apr 1, 2008)

Check client default gateway as well as DNS. Also do a PING and check the connection between AD and client.

What is the Error it is giving?
Is it a new client or was it on the domain before?


----------



## marcusg517 (Mar 27, 2008)

I am joining an XP Client into a Windows 2003 domain controller.

I already ping the server. No errors:
Ex. ping pri-server.motormall.com

But I cannot ping the name "pri-server" only.

When trying to join the client, Error said: 

"A domain controller for the domain motormall.com could not be contacted.
......
An error occurred when DNS was queried for the service location (SRV) resource record used to locate a domain controller for domain motormall.com.

The error was: "No records found for given DNS query."
(error code 0x0000251D DNS_INFO_NO_RECORDS)

The query was for the SRV record for _ldap._tcp.dc._msdcs.motormall.com

For more information, click Help."


----------



## Nuwan (Apr 1, 2008)

I think you have a issue on your DNS as well. Hope reverse lookup zone as well as PTR is created. When you are adding the pc to the domain give the FQD name.


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

In your Network Connections, in TCP/IP, make sure you enter the domain server IP as "preferred DNS server".


----------



## amit_champ (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi,
I think , there is DNS related issue make forward zone and add your subnet there.
After that go to your my computer properties than computer name tab.
click on change than more add your domain name here as suffix.
restart your pc 
and again on same setting,mycomputer---computername----fill your domain name in place of domain name.


----------

